# Problem with Brittany



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

For some reason every time there is a storm my brittany goes crazy, he chews his way out of his kennel and goes nuts. He has never had this problem before, my dad said it started about a year ago. I really don't understand because he loves hunting and isnt gun shy. He is about 9 years old. Any ideas?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Next time there is a storm, don't crate him up. Take him out and play. Change his association of storm=bad to storm=good.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

My Grandpa's brittany was the same way.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Or change his mind to chewing out=ass kicked. Sounds like a typical brittany to me. The ones i've been around have been a little "soft". Not saying it's a bad thing ya just gotta learn to deal with it. If it were me, i'd put him on a leash in the backyard during a storm and feed him treats and tell him good boy. Just don't pet him or show affection when he is being scared, wait and time it for when he's not acting so freaked out. Just saying what's worked for me.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

some dogs just dont like storms. everytime the wind blows here or a storm comes in my shorthairs go nuts......


----------

